# Outcast Mega Shark - Big Tiger coming in



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

Heard a rumor that a 12.5'+ tiger shark will be weighed in around 2pm today.
OK, it's more than just a rumor, I saw the picture... big ole shark.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I bet it smells great too!

Let me know more details about that trip Wil, when you get them of course.. I should be able to get out there with you.


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

yeah just saw a pic of a 13'5 shark..Unsure of what it is,that was pulled up onto the docks an hour or 2 ago..its on WXBM's FB page.


----------



## Mudigger (Aug 5, 2011)

Looks like a tiger but I can't see the head.


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

Just saw a tiger at 411 lbs hanging up


----------



## Anglers Obsession (Mar 10, 2012)

Biggest one so far was a 968 lb tiger so far 13'6" if I remember correctly


----------



## Jdsika (May 15, 2009)

nb&twil said:


> Heard a rumor that a 12.5'+ tiger shark will be weighed in around 2pm today.
> OK, it's more than just a rumor, I saw the picture... big ole shark.


Wherever did you hear that rumor Wil? 

It was a great tourny and a nice fish we brought in. 2nd isn't 1st, but still happy with "Team Freebird" and our results. 2nd overall, 2nd Tiger and 1st in small boat. After taking the hammerhead division last year, I'm more than pleased with our efforts. 

Another great tourney put on by Tommy and the Outcast crew. Looking forward to next year!


----------



## Nitzey (Oct 9, 2007)

I am confused. The winning shark was a tiger shark, but I thought the FL regulations prohibited their catch?


----------



## Mudigger (Aug 5, 2011)

Nitzey said:


> I am confused. The winning shark was a tiger shark, but I thought the FL regulations prohibited their catch?


Caught in federal waters.


----------



## catdad100 (Nov 17, 2009)

*tiger shark*

Im suprised the tiger shark is allowed too,just assumed it was closed in federal waters too.


----------

